# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  Χαρίζω κλειστά δακτυλίδια για Cockatiels.

## Windsa

Χαρίζω 8 κλειστά δακτυλίδια 2010 πορτοκαλι χρώμα (μηδενικά) για Cockatiels.
Οποιος έχει αυγά η μωρά μέχρι 9 ημερών μπορείτε να προλάβετε να τους δώσετε ταυτότητα   :winky:

----------


## doubler

Πωλινα δεν εχω ουτε αυγα ουτε μικρα αλλα κανω συλλογη απο δαχτυλιδια κυριως περιστεριων αλλα εχω ξεκινησει και απο αλλα πουλια οποτε αν μπορεις εγω θα ηθελα εστω ενα!!!

----------


## Windsa

Θα σου δώσω όσα θα μείνουν   :winky:

----------


## doubler

οκ ευχαριστω πολυ Πωλινα!!

----------


## Natou

Καλησπερα..αν περισσεψουν και θες και γω θα ηθελα ενα :Happy:

----------


## Athina

από που μπορώ να αγοράσω???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παιδιά έχω και εγώ 16 ίδια σαν της Πωλήνας πορτοκαλί 2010 και τα χαρίζω.

----------

